# Dog pics from Manitoba



## BROWNDOG (Nov 2, 2004)

Got back late last night from Manitoba it was overcast and cloudy most of the trip not the best for taking good pictures, we had a few accidental hens and unfortunatly some of those pictures turned out the best, here are some of the dogs Bria (chocolate) and Bodey (Black)


----------



## Guest (Oct 18, 2009)

Great pictures!


----------



## blhunter3 (May 5, 2007)

Simply awesome.


----------



## BROWNDOG (Nov 2, 2004)

blhunter3 said:


> Simply awesome.


Thank you


----------



## dc240nt (Sep 20, 2006)

That last picture is magazine quality. Great job. What type of set-up are you using?


----------



## BROWNDOG (Nov 2, 2004)

dc240nt said:


> That last picture is magazine quality. Great job. What type of set-up are you using?


Cannon D50 with a Cannon 70-200 F/4 L series lens


----------



## nemitz (Oct 18, 2005)

Excellent pics Browndog. Looks like you had a good time in Canada glad to see it.


----------



## kmpots (Nov 22, 2005)

BD,
Nice work! All the time with the dogs really pays off. Nothing like being able to apply all that work into some "play". Nice pics, but better dog work.
Kyle and Savvy


----------



## gonehuntin' (Jul 27, 2006)

Great shot Browndog!!!!


----------



## CDK (Aug 1, 2005)

WOW!! those are sweet, are you for hire?


----------



## Cyrus (Nov 24, 2003)

Very Nice Pictures!! I never get tired of labs in action.


----------



## cut'em (Oct 23, 2004)

Super pics :beer:


----------



## USAlx50 (Nov 30, 2004)

Awesome Pics Todd. I was going to say which ones I liked best but its pretty tough between four of them.

Thanks for sharing. I thought you guys that run FT's just "fake hunt?"


----------



## feathersandpoo (Oct 23, 2009)

Very cool!


----------



## BROWNDOG (Nov 2, 2004)

> I thought you guys that run FT's just "fake hunt?"


 It was a challenge Most of the birds Bodey retrieved had to be rethrown for him so he could get a better mark on them, and I brought along a special white coat for the guys to change into when it was there time to throw. :lol: :lol:

No really he did a great job, and I even got to run a couple of 200 plus yard blinds with him, it's nice to have a dog that handles at those distances, I will say it makes it more of a challenge when your wearing Camo and other people are moving and picking up birds behind you.

Thanks for the compliments


----------



## mjschuette (Feb 24, 2005)

Very nice pics.


----------



## gundogguru (Oct 7, 2003)

Sweet very sweet...


----------



## Sasha and Abby (May 11, 2004)

Very nice. What settings did you have set...


----------



## slidellkid (Nov 24, 2009)

Beautiful pics. Thanks for sharing.


----------

